# [solved] Google Earth 5.1 Position Bug

## Gladdle

Loesung in meinem zweiten Post!

Mein GoogleEarth hatte Probleme gemacht, also habe ich auf die Version 5.2 Upgedated. Das Problem ist das die Positionierung ueberhaupt nicht stimmt, einige Punkte von Wikipedia und Panoramio sind nun im Meer. Also wieder die Alte Version installieren wollen, /etc/portage/package.mask angepasst. Mein Problem nun, Google bietet keine alten Versionen zum Download sondern NUR die neuesten. Sprich ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347

>>> Downloading 'http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'

--2009-09-13 03:44:23--  http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin

Resolving dl.google.com... 72.14.203.93, 72.14.203.136, 72.14.203.91, ...

Connecting to dl.google.com|72.14.203.93|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 25931357 (25M) [application/octet-stream]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin'

100%[===>] 25,931,357  3.27M/s   in 8.5s

2009-09-13 03:44:31 (2.91 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin' saved [25931357/25931357]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 25931357, 25606194)

!!! Fetched file: GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      25931357

!!! Expected: 25606194

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin._checksum_failure_.9cmojf'

!!! Couldn't download 'GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11733.9347/temp/build.log'
```

Hat die Version (Datei 'GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin') noch jemand in /usr/portage/distfiles rumliegen und koennte sie mir seden? Oder weiss jemand wo diese Version auf einem Server liegt? Ich waere echt dankbar!Last edited by Gladdle on Sun Sep 13, 2009 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gladdle

MKay, Problem TEILWEISE solved:

Dank eines Updates auf eine neue QT Version hat googleearth einen Positionsbug, siehe diese Google Earth Hilfeseite (Bugbeseitigung inbegriffen). Das war auch der Grund warum ich die "alte" Version gesucht habe. Das ist der Grund fur den Bug: 

```
I have noticed that GE 5.1 now uses Qt4-4.5.2.

Unfortunately, it seems that the "wrong coordinates bug" is still here.

City names are in the wrong position.

Anmerkung: Auch eigene Positionen die man eingegeben hat!
```

Nun meine offenen Fragen:

(1) Soll ich diesen Thread offen halten (unsolved) fuer Leute die (aus anderen Gruenden) die oben genannte Version suchen?

(2) Im Gentoo Bugtracer diesen Bug melden das die Gentoo Entwickler ein Workaround ausarbeiten oder ist das die Arbeit der Google Leute?

----------

## mv

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> (1) Soll ich diesen Thread offen halten (unsolved) fuer Leute die (aus anderen Gruenden) die oben genannte Version suchen?

 

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, den TItel anzupassen.

 *Quote:*   

> (2) Im Gentoo Bugtracer diesen Bug melden das die Gentoo Entwickler ein Workaround ausarbeiten oder ist das die Arbeit der Google Leute?

 

Da googleearth closed-source ist, kann da nur Google selbst was machen.

----------

## Gladdle

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (2) Im Gentoo Bugtracer diesen Bug melden das die Gentoo Entwickler ein Workaround ausarbeiten oder ist das die Arbeit der Google Leute? 
> 
> Da googleearth closed-source ist, kann da nur Google selbst was machen.

 

Nun ja, die Startdatei /opt/googleearth/googleearth musste angepasst werden (Zeichensatz definieren), letzten endes muss man nur eine Zeile editieren oder eine Datei ersetzen.

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> Hat die Version (Datei 'GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11733.9347.bin') noch jemand in /usr/portage/distfiles rumliegen und koennte sie mir seden?

 

seden???

wahrscheinlich hast du das fertige paket der alten version noch im  PKGDIR (=${PORTDIR}/packages) und kannst die sw daraus binär emergen; ich konnte googleearth-4.2.205.5730 aber grade eben noch problemlos runterladen.

(hab in meinen distfiles aber auch noch GoogleEarthLinux-5.1.3506.3999_beta.bin und GoogleEarthLinux.bin (was wohl 4x sein muss), wenn es wirklich überlebenswichtig ist, kriegst du es schon irgendwie)

ich habe auch grade massive probleme mit GE (f***ing closed source), aber das vorgeschlagene umdefinieren von LC_ALL auf amerikanisch utf-8 scheint mir eine fiese breitseite zu sein - funktioniert bei einem deutschen system danach noch alles problemlos (meine clients brauchen de_DE)?

ich probiers aber mal aus, sonst mache ich ein downgrade.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich loesche in regelmaesigen Abstaenden dieses Verzeichniss und habe die Datei daher NICHT mehr. Aber da der Bug beseitigt ist brauche ich diese auch nicht mehr.

Der Patch mit dem uTF funktioniert bei mir fehlerfrei, mein System ist ebenfalls de_de.TF-8.

----------

## DawgG

die von g00gle vorgeschlagene lösung (http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=72b851d55f188cea&hl=en) funktioniert leider nur zur hälfte, den LC_ALL bügelt ALLES andere platt: damit wurden bei mir keine ortsnamen usw mit umlauten drin gefunden (und konnten auch icht gesucht werden). ich habe statt LC_ALL in das startskript von ge LC_NUMERIC eingetragen - bis jetzt funzts: orte mit umlauten werden an der richtigen position gefunden.

das einzige problem, was ich noch habe, ist, dass das eingabefeld IMMER ganz schwarz ist bzw während des reinschreibens weissen müll auf schwarzem hintergrund anzeigt.

----------

## DawgG

der bug mit den ganz schwarzen bzw unlesbar gescrambelten suchfeldern (mein letzter post) war doch unakzeptabel (meine ohren tun jetzt schon weh, wenn ich dran denke, was los ist, wenn ich den usern sowas hinstelle  :wink:  ). 

hier funktioniert es auf deutsch mit richtiger positionierung nun so:

1. im googleearth-startskript /opt/googleearth/googleearth ist doch 

```
export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
```

 gesetzt (nicht LC_NUMERIC)

2. die anwendung wird gestartet mit 

```
googleearth -style gtk+
```

der gtk-style erscheint etwas widersinnig (wg dem ganzen qt-kram), aber so funktioniert es hier und sieht mindestens ebensogut aus.

ausserdem habe ich noch den kompletten inhalt von /usr/lib/qt4 nach /opt/googleearth kopiert (dabei bestehendes überschrieben), aber - ohne lange getestet zu haben - , denke ich, dass das nix wesentliches geändert hat.

----------

